# music minus guitar playalongs



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

I'm recording some piano tracks for my guitar player to jam with until covid is over. Thought some folks here might find them useful. I'll start with "Fly Me to the Moon" because most of you will be familiar with it. Tell me you think it's useful and I'll post some more. Recording first and chart below:


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-602277633%2Ffly-me-to-the-moon


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Very cool! I just tried play along and realized that I've lost a couple of chord voicings!

A higher resolution scan of the chart would be helpful - or a link to a pdf, if that's possible.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

bw66 said:


> Very cool! I just tried play along and realized that I've lost a couple of chord voicings!
> 
> A higher resolution scan of the chart would be helpful - or a link to a pdf, if that's possible.


Here's a pdf of a bunch of scans from an old fakebook. I flipped through and selected forty particularly excellent songs.

I've replaced the chords on some songs but it's a work-in-progress: scan, play, modify, fix the chords, learn, record. Like that.



http://jazzagejazz.ca/resources/song_charts/ultimate%20fake%20book%20scans.pdf


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

"I Won't Dance." Gershwin brothers written for Fred Astaire. The chart is at http://jazzagejazz.ca/resources/song_charts/ultimate fake book scans.pdf -- click on "I Won't Dance"


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-602277633%2Fi-wont-dance


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Something simpler (the next song will be tough!). "Carolina Moon," made famous by Gene Austin. Slide players: the Annette Hanshaw recording features Hawaiian guitar throughout.

The chart is at http://jazzagejazz.ca/resources/song_charts/jaj current setlist.pdf click on "Carolina Moon"


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-602277633%2Fcarolina-moon


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Very cool. Thank you.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

These are great! I haven't tried "I Won't Dance" yet, but "Carolina Mood" is my speed - at least it was once I figured out that it's in Eb.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

bw66 said:


> These are great! I haven't tried "I Won't Dance" yet, but "Carolina Mood" is my speed - at least it was once I figured out that it's in Eb.


Oops. I dropped the key to accomodate my voice. Here's the chart I'm actually working from -- no notation because I know the tune. Is the written melody generally useful to you? You know, when it's in the right key.
http://jazzagejazz.ca/resources/song_charts/jaj current setlist.pdf and click on "Carolina Moon."


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Doug Gifford said:


> Oops. I dropped the key to accomodate my voice. Here's the chart I'm actually working from -- no notation because I know the tune. Is the written melody generally useful to you? You know, when it's in the right key.
> http://jazzagejazz.ca/resources/song_charts/jaj current setlist.pdf and click on "Carolina Moon."


No worries. For tunes where I am less familiar with the melody and lyrics, like this one, yes, the melody is useful to me, but it wouldn't take much for me to apply the changes to the first chart. The melody doesn't need to be in the same key for me as long as I can see the relative pitches and rhythms.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

bw66 said:


> No worries. For tunes where I am less familiar with the melody and lyrics, like this one, yes, the melody is useful to me, but it wouldn't take much for me to apply the changes to the first chart. The melody doesn't need to be in the same key for me as long as I can see the relative pitches and rhythms.


Cool. The chords and notation in different keys would drive me nuts, but piano and guitar are different that way.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

This one, in my mind, is a toughie. Early Autumn. My favourite version is by Rosemary Clooney. Two takes here: one has the melody on top and the second is basically just comping.


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-602277633%2Fearly-autumn-melody


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-602277633%2Fearly-autumn-comp

The chart is at http://jazzagejazz.ca/resources/song_charts/ultimate fake book scans.pdf click on "Early Autumn" Lots of descending chromatic scale in the bass/harmony.


----------

